# SAVE CHAMP! Sick Havanese, please help



## tpiggy1496 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

My havanese is having some breathing issues and is on antibiotics. The vet said she can't rule out cancer or something as simple as an infection. They did a chest extra and found some sits on his lungs, but theres no telling for sure where it is. Any help/advice/suggestions?

Everyone please if you've experienced anything like this with your havanese, please put your advice here

He just turned 10. His name is Champ. I got him when I was 11 and I'm now 21. I can't lose him, he's seen me grow up.

UPDATE : We put him on steroids (Prednisone, 5 mg) he's breathing over a hundred times a minute and is lethargic. His appetite and thirst has increased buy those are side affects of the drug. Now, he is taking prednisone with antibiotics simultaneously as ordered by the vet. Has anyone experienced anything like this? Please help!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

all we can do is offer moral support. , and I hope you can find out what is wrong, but it is not in your best interest for us to speculate as to what's wrong. hugs ,and keep us posted.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am sorry that your little guy is having these health problems. Try not to think the worst and have faith that your vet will be able to help him. Your love and care for your dog will help him get through all this. We will keep Champ in our prayers to get well soon.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so sorry your little Champ is going through this, but everyone here is right. We would be putting Champ at risk offering advice without knowing what the professionals know. Perhaps your vet can recommend some other things that could make Champ more comfortable. I hope these medications help and that your boy gets better soon.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Champ!  He looks SO MUCH like Daisy! 
We're sending our well wishes to you both and hope your vet can figure out what's wrong. Have you tried getting a second opinion? Keep us posted on how your little guy is doing!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, he's so sweet and I am also sending well wishes. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe a canine cardiologist for the increased heart rate?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoe093014 said:


> Maybe a canine cardiologist for the increased heart rate?


Has the vet checked for a heart murmur? Our first Havanese had a murmur.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Keep the faith..and keep us posted. We are all pulling for a quick recovery!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Is there any chance he got into some chocolate? I had a puppy do that once and those were her symptoms. I'm sure your vet has thought of that, but just in case......


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sending all the good wishes and hugs your way. :hug:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How is Champ doing after several days of Prednisone and antibiotics? We would all love to have an update.


----------

